# Open Directory--FMA.



## arnisador (Dec 4, 2002)

One of our members (who may identify himself if he so chooses) encouraged me to apply for an editorship at the Open Directory in the FMA category, and I have been accepted as the editor. I've added a few sites to it--Sayoc Kali, Visayan Martial Arts, and Kelly Worden's site (which I'll move to the Modern Arnis subcategory when I figure out how)--but will be happy to hear other suggestions for the site. Guidelines are here.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2003)

Feel free to suggest sites!


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 15, 2003)

Maybe Ray Dionaldo's FCS site at http://fcskali.com

It's one of the Tripod sites, though, so I don't know if it falls within the posted guidelines.

Cthulhu


----------

